
Doctors and Nurses, how can I help as a Software Engineer? - huckleberryhnd
A question for our Doctors and Nurses.<p>What are your major pain points during this COVID-19 epidemic?<p>What could you think of as a problem that could be solved with software
(such as a website, a web application, a mobile app, etc.)?
======
mariushn
[https://www.reddit.com/r/COVID19/comments/ferqv1/how_could_s...](https://www.reddit.com/r/COVID19/comments/ferqv1/how_could_software_engineers_help_you_fight/fjtjn9z/)

------
newsbinator
> Cough sound analysis for pneumonia detection

How realistic is this?

